# Coming back to UKAPS...



## George Farmer (21 Apr 2015)

Hi all,

Many of you have noticed my absence over the last 12 months or so.

For personal reasons I'd rather not go into too much details but I'm really happy to say that soon I will be contributing a lot more. I have two tanks to re-scape soon and I will create journals. I miss my journals!

So what have I missed?! 

Cheers,
George


----------



## Andy D (21 Apr 2015)

You miss your journals! WE miss your journals!!! 

I'm glad to see you back! I'll stop bugging you now!


----------



## Mark Green (21 Apr 2015)

Great News....

Your journals and your advice have been greatly missed.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Apr 2015)

Thanks guys. I hope I don't disappoint!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (21 Apr 2015)

Great to see you back on the site George. Looking forward to the new journal.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Apr 2015)

Hi George, Wonderful news. I love your work


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Apr 2015)

That's great! Your great journals are truly an inspiration.

Pedro.


----------



## Nelson (21 Apr 2015)

Didn't notice you were gone .
Only recently returned myself.


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Apr 2015)

George Farmer said:


> So what have I missed?!



Oh tons happened while you were away. Here are just some of the highlights:

Kate Middleton and Prince William are expecting their second child.
Tons of celebrities tied the knot.
Lupita Nyong'o Landed on the A List.
Kim Kardashian posed nude for Paper magazine.
A string of celebrities fell victim to a malicious nude photo leak.
Loads of celebrities took the ALS Ice Bucket challenge.
And my personal favourite…Justin Bieber was arrested for resisting arrest and driving with an expired license
Welcome back...looking forward to those journals...


----------



## viktorlantos (21 Apr 2015)

This is the 2nd best news of the day. If there would not be the Lisbon giant tank today it would be the nr1 for sure.... 

Awesome news man! After AGA i hoped to see you more.


----------



## foxfish (21 Apr 2015)

Hi George  we have few new interesting members !


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Apr 2015)

George Farmer said:


> Thanks guys. I hope I don't disappoint![/quote
> 
> I cannot wait Disappointed I don't think so


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (21 Apr 2015)

Great news. You're one of the reasons I've discovered UKAPS. Footprints of your works led me here  Now we expect another your great journal. What a challenge would be next time?


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Apr 2015)

Great to see you back George, I hope you've sorted everything out. We always need your help and journals.


----------



## tim (22 Apr 2015)

Welcome back George


----------



## Vivian Andrew (22 Apr 2015)

Welcome back George, so gonna see a nice journal again


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 Apr 2015)

No pressure. We will accept only a big aquascape journal as an apology  200L+ please


----------



## parotet (22 Apr 2015)

Welcome back! Looking forward to your contributions!
I also discovered this forum thanks to you (and Google) and two years later it is still the best information source for planted tanks.

Jordi


----------



## Gary Nelson (22 Apr 2015)

Good news George... Tempted to join you as I keep looking at new tanks


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Apr 2015)

come on Gary you know you want to


----------



## JohnC (23 Apr 2015)

great news.

in lesser news i'm back too.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (23 Apr 2015)

Welcome back George. Cant wait to see what you got in surprise

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Apr 2015)

Great stuff George and well done on the AGA talk


----------



## Mortis (7 May 2015)

Welcome back George ! Could you bring Mark Evans back as well ?


----------

